# What size tractor for 13ft sectional



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

What size of tractor would do well pushing a 13ft Arctic sectional? Ideally we'd go with a wheel loader sized per Arctic recommendations Being a school district, we may may need the lower cost of the tractor, and the multi use capabilities. Currently looking at the JD 5100e. Around 8000lb with 100 hp. 
Suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see a 5100E fairing very well with a 12' LD. Not to mention the weight of the plow will be very close to what the loader is spec'd to lift not including snow.

@JD Dave was running them on 12-13k pound tractors 7130-7330 series if I remember right.


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

Good to know! Right now we rent a John Deere 310sl (backhoe) for it. It's a year around thing, our main piece of digging and loading equipment when not being used for snow. My boss is tired of the rental and wants a permanent solution, for a better cost of a loader. The tractor would have a 20ft mower attached to it for mowing the rest of the year, so the 7130 series might be a little heavy. Turf tires for mowing maybe?

Really I'm just trying to find the best arguments for him to rent a loader 3 or 4 months a year. And if I can't convince him if that, then to at least get a tractor capable of what we need.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

20' batwing brush hog or one of the batwing wide area turf mowers?


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

Turf mower for a finished look.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No way a current 61xx or any 7xxx series tractors are going to work on that application. A brush hog type, sure. But not a finish mower. 

I'd think even a 5000 series would be pushing it weight wise unless you've got very well draining soil.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Toddksd said:


> What size of tractor would do well pushing a 13ft Arctic sectional? Ideally we'd go with a wheel loader sized per Arctic recommendations Being a school district, we may may need the lower cost of the tractor, and the multi use capabilities. Currently looking at the JD 5100e. Around 8000lb with 100 hp.
> Suggestions would be great, thanks!


How many acres you talking about? How you going to stack or possibly load out with the ag tractor?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Toddksd said:


> What size of tractor would do well pushing a 13ft Arctic sectional? Ideally we'd go with a wheel loader sized per Arctic recommendations Being a school district, we may may need the lower cost of the tractor, and the multi use capabilities. Currently looking at the JD 5100e. Around 8000lb with 100 hp.
> Suggestions would be great, thanks!


How long are the pushes?

How much snow on average per year and per storm?

Running Blizzard 8611s on a 5100 and a 5101 without any problems. 16' Ebling on the 5101.

With a good operator and the right sized lots, a 5100 would be fine with a pusher in that range.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think a 12ft Ld will be fine on a tractor that size 90% of the time. Our 12k tractors just played with them and they weren’t built heavy enough as the main frames were bending. The problem is most of our sites don’t accommodate much bigger then 12ft wide blades as there’s areas they can’t fit and then they can’t daytime plow. Get heavy wet snow and icy pavement with long pushes that 5100 is going to have its hands full.


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

FredG said:


> How many acres you talking about? How you going to stack or possibly load out with the ag tractor?


12 acres for this route (Would be more accurate but I don't have numbers at my house) Would be stacking but have lots of flexibility on where I stack.



Mark Oomkes said:


> How long are the pushes?
> 
> How much snow on average per year and per storm?
> 
> ...


Longest run is about 400'. Average snow is 8". Average for storm is 1-2 inches. We don't get much, but our response is all out. Our main goal is for us to operate as if school was running with zero delays.



JD Dave said:


> I think a 12ft Ld will be fine on a tractor that size 90% of the time. Our 12k tractors just played with them and they weren't built heavy enough as the main frames were bending. The problem is most of our sites don't accommodate much bigger then 12ft wide blades as there's areas they can't fit and then they can't daytime plow. Get heavy wet snow and icy pavement with long pushes that 5100 is going to have its hands full.


Mostly large open area parking lots. Previously had a 12ft protech rubber edge that the Arctic replaced so that's not an issue. 50/50 dry or wet around here. (Kennewick Washington)
Had about 33 inches last year. Broke the previous record! But was using the protech with backhoe. This year (17/18 season) we barely had 3 inches.

I know all those amounts are small compared to most on this forum. But we like to do the work ourselves. We feel like if they have to cancel school because our walks and lots aren't good enough, than we've failed.

Thanks for all the input so far!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'll be fine with the 5100.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Protech or any pusher on a backhoe sounds painfully slow especialy with heavy snow.
My thoughts are the 5100 would have the power maybe not the traction unless you loaded it up.


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

DeVries said:


> Protech or any pusher on a backhoe sounds painfully slow especialy with heavy snow.
> My thoughts are the 5100 would have the power maybe not the traction unless you loaded it up.


It certainly felt slow! I'm not an experienced operator, but I'm learning as quick as the weather allows. Also read a crap ton about techniques and watched YouTube for hours. 
It felt ridiculously slow to me, plowing with that. Another guy (experienced) with a 10' sectional in a skid steer did double the acreage! I know it was part me being less experienced... But man I felt worthless sometimes in that thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IMO, backhoes are worthless for plowing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For the record. My concern was weight, and being able to get enough of it on a 5E series tractor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wheel weights, weight box...if a medium or large frame skid can handle one, a 100 HP tractor will.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> IMO, backhoes are worthless for plowing.


As the long as the turning brakes work and its mostly straight pushes they'll at least get you by...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> As the long as the turning brakes work and its mostly straight pushes they'll at least get you by...


Understood...but visibility sucks and straight pushes aren't always possible...but they do weigh a lot.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...but visibility sucks and straight pushes aren't always possible...but they do weigh a lot.


Nope cheap iron with Summer time use... I absolutely hate them and refuse to personally use mine but I have one great operator in one and he knocks out about 8 acres in one in about two hours w/11' HD Arctic... I have no idea how he does it.


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> For the record. My concern was weight, and being able to get enough of it on a 5E series tractor.


That's what I had assumed you meant.

I should have included seasonal average and all that in the original. I can see having a rough time when your not in a light fluff.

For sure getting the weights though if we end up buying it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

8" is most definitely a low snow area...a great place for an Arctic.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have one great operator in one and he knocks out about 8 acres in one in about two hours w/11' HD Arctic... I have no idea how he does it.


That's impressive!


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

We currently use a JD 5085M with radial ag tires and a 108" HLA heavy duty high volume materials bucket. We have our machine weighted to about 12,000 lbs. and have plenty of traction. It is equipped with a 32 speed transmission and we plow at around 11 m.p.h. in open areas. A 5100 should work for you.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nope cheap iron with Summer time use... I absolutely hate them and refuse to personally use mine but I have one great operator in one and he knocks out about 8 acres in one in about two hours w/11' HD Arctic... I have no idea how he does it.


I guess I need some edumaction on Ag tractors. I'm thinking 2 hours 8 acres would be good time with a loader and a 14' Arctic or similar. No? What do I know I'm just a Bodine lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> I guess I need some edumaction on Ag tractors. I'm thinking 2 hours 8 acres would be good time with a loader and a 14' Arctic or similar. No? What do I know I'm just a Bodine lol.


Never used a tractor so not sure on there capabilities... But for a backhoe that sucks to push snow with in the first place, yes thats great...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Never used a tractor so not sure on there capabilities... But for a backhoe that sucks to push snow with in the first place, yes thats great...


Sorry I guess I missed something, What is your operator pushing off the 8 acres with the 11' Arctic with. I thought we were talking about a JD 5100? Or am I high again.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Sorry I guess I missed something, What is your operator pushing off the 8 acres with the 11' Arctic with. I thought we were talking about a JD 5100? Or am I high again.


Yeah it started that way then he said he used a backhoe with Protech... Then Oomkes took it off track further saying backhoes are useless and then it went off tangent more from there... I have an 11' on a JCB 214 on the 8 acres and a JD 310 with 15' LD... But yes stay off the glass **** this early...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah it started that way then he said he used a backhoe with Protech... Then Oomkes took it off track further saying backhoes are useless and then it went off tangent more from there... I have an 11' on a JCB 214 on the 8 acres and a JD 310 with 15' LD... But yes stay off the glass **** this early...


Those are both hoes? You Guys got me totally discombobulated and I'm not high yet to much to do. I guess I will start from the beginning of the threads.


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

Don't really mind the off track! Got the info I need, and some further insight. I didn't know a backhoe was really that much slower. Everything I tried to learn previously was geared towards using that piece of equipment best. Hadn't even been considering other options at the time. I know I felt slow. I thought it was just me, so I tried to get over it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Toddksd said:


> Don't really mind the off track! Got the info I need, and some further insight. I didn't know a backhoe was really that much slower. Everything I tried to learn previously was geared towards using that piece of equipment best. Hadn't even been considering other options at the time. I know I felt slow. I thought it was just me, so I tried to get over it.


Doubt it was just you...backhoes are jack of 2 trades, master of none. And people throw a pusher on them because they have other uses for them as Aj stated. I don't think it's anyone's first choice for pushing.



Ajlawn1 said:


> I have an 11' on a JCB 214 on the 8 acres


A 214 is a bit of a different animal...4WS and same size tyres all aroond. Those aren't bad pieces of equipment.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Toddksd said:


> It certainly felt slow! I'm not an experienced operator, but I'm learning as quick as the weather allows. Also read a crap ton about techniques and watched YouTube for hours.
> It felt ridiculously slow to me, plowing with that. Another guy (experienced) with a 10' sectional in a skid steer did double the acreage! I know it was part me being less experienced... But man I felt worthless sometimes in that thing.


Yes the sectional is faster assuming you were using a rubber edge protech. I'm not totally convinced that a skid with the same updated pusher sectional could smoke me in a 580 case or similar 4x4 I got third gear in the hoe. Yes the boom stinks in the hoe and so does the visibility in the skid. I can't comment on the AG tractors never used one or know anybody that does besides blowers.

Not totally convinced the 5100 would not tear up any grass you try to cut being close to 9K LBS if correct. I'm no grass man either tho. You got the hoe and only 30 inch average. If you own the hoe this is what I would use unless you lease the loader for the winter season,

We don't use hoes in our excavation the excavators out perform them and the excavators are good for light bulldozing. It's getting tougher to find that perfect machine for year round work were you got 8 - 10 acres to push off. My loaders sit all summer besides one and it is not wide open. I'm thinking things are going to change a little. Maybe a fire sale lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doubt it was just you...backhoes are jack of 2 trades, master of none. And people throw a pusher on them because they have other uses for them as Aj stated. I don't think it's anyone's first choice for pushing.
> 
> A 214 is a bit of a different animal...4WS and same size tyres all aroond. Those aren't bad pieces of equipment.


Ditto, That's exactly what they are, There tough to use in excavation and pretty much out dated. And we all know there is better options for snow.

I'm pretty sure this is why the school has it for in the dirt. Jack of all trades master at none, LMAO


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah it started that way then he said he used a backhoe with Protech... Then Oomkes took it off track further saying backhoes are useless and then it went off tangent more from there... I have an 11' on a JCB 214 on the 8 acres and a JD 310 with 15' LD... But yes stay off the glass **** this early...


Who's on first.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Toddksd said:


> Don't really mind the off track! Got the info I need, and some further insight. I didn't know a backhoe was really that much slower. Everything I tried to learn previously was geared towards using that piece of equipment best. Hadn't even been considering other options at the time. I know I felt slow. I thought it was just me, so I tried to get over it.


The backhoes arent that slow. We knock out a 14 acre site with a gas station, roadways and a few islands in about 4 hours with case 580sm and 12 ft arctic sectional. If using a backhoe you need one with a shuttle shift.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doubt it was just you...backhoes are jack of 2 trades, master of none. And people throw a pusher on them because they have other uses for them as Aj stated. I don't think it's anyone's first choice for pushing.
> 
> A 214 is a bit of a different animal...4WS and same size tyres all aroond. Those aren't bad pieces of equipment.


Actually just a normal 214. This crab steer ones would surely help and seem to be plentiful up your way... Guessing AIS...



LapeerLandscape said:


> The backhoes arent that slow. We knock out a 14 acre site with a gas station, roadways and a few islands in about 4 hours with case 580sm and 12 ft arctic sectional. If using a backhoe you need one with a shuttle shift.


Yeah far from slow if you can hit at least 3rd... Just turning is always the issue, hence good turning brakes help...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The backhoes arent that slow. We knock out a 14 acre site with a gas station, roadways and a few islands in about 4 hours with case 580sm and 12 ft arctic sectional. If using a backhoe you need one with a shuttle shift.


Yes when the hoe was popular back in the day everybody used them. When I plowed with a case 580 I pushed in 3rd not that slow. Never had any hot converters either. The excavator is just better in the dirt and they lost popularity.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Actually just a normal 214. This crab steer ones would surely help and seem to be plentiful up your way... Guessing AIS...
> 
> Yeah far from slow if you can hit at least 3rd... Just turning is always the issue, hence good turning brakes help...


Hit 3rd gear? I would take off in 3rd.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Hit 3rd gear? I would take off in 3rd.


Note to self: Avoid purchases at FreddyGee's fire sale...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Note to self: Avoid purchases at FreddyGee's fire sale...


Don't worry I'm not selling you guys nothing, Something minor went wrong I would be ruined, I'm a seasoned Seller I know better. I'll wait for some :terribletowel:to come around. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> For the record. My concern was weight, and being able to get enough of it on a 5E series tractor.


Someday maybe you'll learn to ask questions before providing answers that your know little to nothing aboot.

My answer would have possibly been different if the OP was in a high snow area.

Still, with your experience as a Deere sales rep, I would have guessed you would know that it's pretty easy to add weight to any tractor.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I had a sub with a 310J Deere and 12' rubber edge box cover a 10 acre Walmart site on an event last month when one of our rental machines was down. Skid and 10' sectional has averaged 4.5 hours per plowing all season, and the backhoe did it in just under 3. 

Far from "slow" in my opinion.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someday maybe you'll learn to ask questions before providing answers that your know little to nothing aboot.
> 
> My answer would have possibly been different if the OP was in a high snow area.
> 
> Still, with your experience as a Deere sales rep, I would have guessed you would know that it's pretty easy to add weight to any tractor.


I still wouldn't put a 12' sectional on a 5000 series tractor. Even after the info he gave.

So no, it wouldn't have made any difference in my response.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I still wouldn't put a 12' sectional on a 5000 series tractor. Even after the info he gave.
> 
> So no, it wouldn't have made any difference in my response.


You're not him, you don't average 8" of snow a year and apparently you've never run an ag tractor for plowing.

You're giving advice based on no actual experience. You missed a huge reason why Dave only runs 12-14' pushers on his 7 Series. You're also basing advice on not understanding that it is pretty easy to add weight to a tractor...wheel weights, filling the tyres, and even a big ole weight box on the 3 point if necessary.

Sometimes it's OK to understand you don't know everything.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're not him, you don't average 8" of snow a year and apparently you've never run an ag tractor for plowing.
> 
> You're giving advice based on no actual experience. You missed a huge reason why Dave only runs 12-14' pushers on his 7 Series. You're also basing advice on not understanding that it is pretty easy to add weight to a tractor...wheel weights, filling the tyres, and even a big ole weight box on the 3 point if necessary.
> 
> Sometimes it's OK to understand you don't know everything.


So you're saying it makes perfect sense to throw a 13' sectional on a tractor that the base weight is 83-8400 pounds? But yet I've run that same size sectional on a 12k 244J in 3" of snow and the loader was working to handle it? And I sold a 5085E to someone when I was selling them, he put a 10' Boss box on it, and with loaded tires and a full weight box, it still had its hands full at times.

So the solution, let's just weight the piss out of a 5E tractor to make it push a box too big for it. I've seen first hand what that kind of weight does to a 5E.

A 10' (10.5' actual) would likely be nearly as productive as the 13', and signifigantly easier on the tractor as well. Because it doesn't need 50% of its base weight added so it'll push the damn box.

But carry on.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So you're saying it makes perfect sense to throw a 13' sectional on a tractor that the base weight is 83-8400 pounds?


If the average annual snowfall is 8"...yes.



John_DeereGreen said:


> But yet I've run that same size sectional on a 12k 244J in 3" of snow and the loader was working to handle it?


You said you've never run a 244...no I'm not going to dig it up.



John_DeereGreen said:


> And I sold a 5085E to someone when I was selling them, he put a 10' Boss box on it, and with loaded tires and a full weight box, it still had its hands full at times.


Did he have an average annual snowfall of 8"?

Besides, the OP was asking about a 5100, not a 5085. I would never recommend that size pusher on a 5085. There's a huuuuuuge difference between the 2.

2 things that you need when it comes to equipment...weight and HP. You can't add HP (easily) to a 5085...I've checked. You can add weight easily.

And again, no personal experience. You only tried using Dave's experiences, not this new guy that you sold one to. Why didn't that come up before?



John_DeereGreen said:


> So the solution, let's just weight the piss out of a 5E tractor to make it push a box too big for it. I've seen first hand what that kind of weight does to a 5E.


Do tell.

Especially when we are talking about weight on the rear, not the front axle.



John_DeereGreen said:


> A 10' (10.5' actual) would likely be nearly as productive as the 13', and signifigantly easier on the tractor as well. Because it doesn't need 50% of its base weight added so it'll push the damn box.


You keep ignoring the fact that even though you are in a low snow area, the OP is in a much lower snow area.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I had a sub with a 310J Deere and 12' rubber edge box cover a 10 acre Walmart site on an event last month when one of our rental machines was down. Skid and 10' sectional has averaged 4.5 hours per plowing all season, and the backhoe did it in just under 3.
> 
> Far from "slow" in my opinion.


There not slow if you know how to run one. The dirt is the problem The mini's and the middy's track hoes stole the market for the hoe. I sold my hoe a long time ago. Some guys still like them cause if there local they can road them. I guess if you could get hooked up with the Farmers installing tile a hoe would work somewhere wide open and don't have to load out.

Got to work on city streets or even residential the excavators are the only way to go. With a Hoe if you get in a tight spot and cant get the truck on the side of you your finished. This is the point, there not desirable in the dirt so there is to many better options for snow you know this. I think I said this earlier, Meaning it's getting harder now to have a year round machine.

The Hoe is a jack of all trades master at none like mark said lol. But will work if that's what you own.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the average annual snowfall is 8"...yes.
> 
> You said you've never run a 244...no I'm not going to dig it up.
> 
> ...


I'm clearly not going to change your mind. You're also clearly not going to change mine.

You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm clearly not going to change your mind. You're also clearly not going to change mine.
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.


That's fine...one is based on real life experience, the other isn't.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So, please explain. If your concern is weight, not HP, what difference a 5805 VS a 5100 makes in my hands on experience. Because power wasn't the issue on the 10' Boss.

What are the differences that could impact how a 5085 VS a 5100 handle this situation?

Same wheelbase, same weight, same tires, same transmission, it's even the same engine with an uprate in HP.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So, please explain. If your concern is weight, not HP, what difference a 5805 VS a 5100 makes in my hands on experience. Because power wasn't the issue on the 10' Boss.
> 
> What are the differences that could impact how a 5085 VS a 5100 handle this situation?
> 
> Same wheelbase, same weight, same tires, same transmission, it's even the same engine with an uprate in HP.


Take a look at my post...then look up the definition of the word "and".

I'm done. The OP asked for opinions. Some are based on real life experience, some are based on reading what others on PS have said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

not that I know anything about tractors.....

but this has been a interesting read.....carry on now


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> not that I know anything about tractors.....
> 
> but this has been a interesting read.....carry on now


LOL... I have been thinking the same thing.

I know a lot about tractors... but have no idea when it is for the purpose of pushing snow.

But I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread as the education level has actually been high for me. Thumbs Up


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> LOL... I have been thinking the same thing.
> 
> I know a lot about tractors... but have no idea when it is for the purpose of pushing snow.
> 
> But I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread as the education level has actually been high for me. Thumbs Up


Does your knowledge of tractors extend to something as large as the John Deere 5100 on turf?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://arcticsnowandiceproducts.com/sectional.php

I do know you'll never want to run a rubber edge, it literally steals power and traction


----------



## Toddksd (Apr 8, 2018)

We already have the sectional. Convinced the boss of that last year. So no more rubber edge for us. We've got lots of options, just trying to find the best that works for us. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Toddksd said:


> Does your knowledge of tractors extend to something as large as the John Deere 5100 on turf?


Negitive Ghost Rider... sorry.

I know about bigger tractors in dirt and smaller lawn mowers as a spot to rest my beer, but those mid range and turf... nope and nope sorry...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take a look at my post...then look up the definition of the word "and".
> 
> I'm done. The OP asked for opinions. Some are based on real life experience, some are based on reading what others on PS have said.


I think the concept is over his head.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> I think the concept is over his head.....


Ahhh...nevermind.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Weight for the most part is your limiting factor as what you can push with a tractor. I have a 10 ft rubber edge on a John Deere 6310 with 8ft snowblower on 3pt. A John Deere 6420 IVT with a 10 ft boss v with wings and a John Deere 7290r IVT with 12 ft rubber edged pusher.
Without the snowblower on amount than can be pushed is cut in half. Have to be able to put the power to the ground.
For an 8" avg yearly snowfall, I wouldn't hesitate to run 5100 4x4 with that sectional.
I would make a mount off front of tractor braced to drawbar instead of on a loader though.
As far as pulling a finish mower, I think it will be too heavy. I use a John Deere 3046r and 2038r pulling 14 ft flex mowers


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

For use around our greenhouses and storage yard I use a 3046r with an eight foot snow push. I routinely push snowfall of 4 to 6 inches up to 400' or so with relative ease and it works great for piling too. We use 5085m's and 5075e's for our commercial snow plowing. And yes, without weight horsepower don't do much good. No traction=no work. The 5000 series are a bit on the heavy side for mowing unless it's rough cut such as roadsides or pastures and preferably dry ground unless ruts don't matter. Don't know if you can get turf tires even big enough for those tractors.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We have two 5000 series tractors. One does not get stored but we use it for aerating sports fields. With Nokians and as long as the ground isnt soaking wet it does fine. We've never had a complain regarding ruts or broken sprinkler heads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Toddksd said:


> Does your knowledge of tractors extend to something as large as the John Deere 5100 on turf?


What are you mowing? Sports fields? Practice fields? "Class A" lawn area?

Or just wide open turf areas. School district by me uses a NH like that.

Based on an annual snowfall of 8" and a map, looks like you're in the arid part of Washington, so saturated soil probably isn't an issue like it is out east.

My guess is you'd be OK if my last statement is true.


----------

